# VTG module red after playing with ista-d



## jeerouss (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi, I just started playing (yikes) with ista-d on my e71 2011 35i today.
I am expecting to change my battery soon so i decided to get ready to register the new battery. Did the transmission adaptations reset, what a difference...but i got 4x4 error....went away.
I decided to clear the faults and now my transfer case module is red...no connection to ista at all...and i now have abs, 4x4, xdrive, error in the dash...could it be a fuse or do I need to reprogram the VTG in ista-p ? will it let me reprogram since I cannot connect to it...?

i did all the resetting with the ignition on and i think i redid a test with the motor running...did i screw it all up by doing stuff while the engine running? I thought i could diagnose stuff while the motor is on...

my laptop is win 10 also, any way i can use winKFP to fix things on windows 10 or my only option is a full reprogram?

thanks for any advices :\


----------



## jeerouss (Feb 20, 2017)

little update:

after leaving the car off for 30 minutes, i decided to try something else and now the module was yellow but no 4x4 abs and so on errors on the dash....i connect ista-d and it worked,
once again i cleared the faults and the module came back to red.
I also got a battery very low warning before connecting with ista-d.
Could it all be because my battery is way too low and since im not using a charger (using only ista-d) does that error to the module? or the module is not powerfull enough to respond?


----------



## rrk (Feb 25, 2017)

experiencing exact issue - I've been have very jerky driving as you would expect with misfire. Very rarely, unless i'm heavy on gas during misfires will i get a cylinder misfire DTC. Yesterday i got ISTA+ working and found codes 2DD8 and and old (200 miles old, currently showing it's working) code for 2DD6.

(i was actually relieved to know what was causing it even though an expense to fix)

Since fulling with ISTA + and trying to clear the faults i also drop communication to VTG. After a period of time it comes back on. Did you figure out anything as to why?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

This is a ISTA+ problem. The versions 4.06.1x up to 31 has problems with the VTG on e-series. ISTA+ will kill the ECU and bring it to red. With newer or older versions of ISTA+ (4.07.22 or 4.03 - both tested from me) this problem doesn't exist.

CU Oliver


----------



## rrk (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you, identifying my mystery! Do you happen to have a link to either you can PM me?


----------



## philiko (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello,

Just experienced the same problem after running a ISTA+ test (version 4.03.31.18804). E70 LCI X5 35i
VTG indicating red an no communication possible. 

Could you confirm it will come back to life by itself or does it need reprogramming again!?

Regards, Philiko


----------



## Member2123 (12 mo ago)

Can you please tell me how you solved the problem? I have the same problem. if I wipe it off it disappears and if I open it again it appears back.


----------



## 777Bumer (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello @milkyway*,*
have the same error with Ista+ version 4.31.16.24249.
VTG went red while coding other modules through NCS.
E70 LCI 30d 2011
What can I do?
Thank you!


----------



## 777Bumer (Jul 10, 2016)

777Bumer said:


> Hello @milkyway*,*
> have the same error with Ista+ version 4.31.16.24249.
> VTG went red while coding other modules through NCS.
> E70 LCI 30d 2011
> ...


SOLVED:
35 minutes of waiting did not help.
Just go on EGS in ISTA and reset module. And then VTG is back!


----------



## Mayana (10 mo ago)

Hello everyone, looking for help on same topic. I have same problem. Vtg module red and shows below error codes in ista. Scanned at local mechanic same error codes shows on their scanner too. Any pointers please


----------



## dosequisrex (Dec 9, 2021)

Mayana said:


> Hello everyone, looking for help on same topic. I have same problem. Vtg module red and shows below error codes in ista. Scanned at local mechanic same error codes shows on their scanner too. Any pointers please
> View attachment 1054641


Did you solve this? I literally have the exact same code break down the the trifecta of lights on my dash. Would love to know.


----------

